# cartón asfaltado



## Brownie_1

Hola!
Me podrian ayudar a traducir "carton asfaltado"? Estoy traduciendo un documento que se refiere a la cubierta que tienen algunos aislantes en panel.
Gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

More context would help ... Is it for roofing?


----------



## Brownie_1

Yes, it is about insulating material for construction. My best guess is that they are referring to the cover they use for example in dry wall.....


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, there's tar paper, that goes over the sheathing on the outside of the house. It used to be very common, and I think still is in roofing, but now they use Tyvek a lot. I dunno about it being "cartón" either ...


----------



## k-in-sc

In the pic on this page it's for roofing and it's corrugated:
Una alternativa económica para protegerse de las lluvias. *Láminas de cartón asfaltado* de calidad. Cada paca de cartón incluye 20 láminas. Medidas de 1.25 X .70 mts
http://www.infored.com.mx/anuncios/paca-de-carton-roja-economica.html
Here too:
http://www.materialeslivianos.com.mx/servicios/sistema_constructivo/estructural.php
La configuración típica de una losa de azotea es: vigas de acero galvanizado a cada 61 cm., por encima de las losas se atornilla un panel llamado O.S.B., luego por encima del panel O.S.B. se coloca una capa de *cartón asfaltado*, y por último, encima del cartón asfaltado se clava la teja asfáltica al panel O.S.B. La teja asfáltica se puede sustituir por teja de barro para darle una vista más acorde a la región.
And here:
http://www.comenco.com.ar/html/paginas/argentina/aplicacion_spray_ar.htm
Una propiedad particularmente interesante del "PUR" aplicado "in situ" para el empleo como material de construcción es su adhesión a diferentes materiales. Durante la fabricación la mezcla espumable experimenta su estado intermedio pegajoso y en virtud de la fuerza adhesiva propia, automática y excelentemente se adhiere al papel, al cartón y al *cartón asfaltado para techos,* así como a las maderas, a las planchas de fibras duras y de virutas prensadas, a la piedra, al hormigón, al fibrocemento, a las superficies metálicas y a un gran aumento de materias plásticas.

This site http://businessafrica.net/africabiz/roofing.php calls it "tar-saturated corrugated cardboard," but it is not written in native English.


----------



## mora

(asphaltic) *roofing felt*


----------



## Brownie_1

Thank you all!!! I got my answer. =)


----------



## Spinozista

Tarboard?
                                                           Spinozista


----------



## k-in-sc

Apparently plain old roofing felt. Right?


----------



## Brownie_1

No, it is *asphalted cardboard*. I got a hold of someone who works in construction. Tar paper is used more commonly under shingles and under sheathing. 
Thank you again!  =)


----------



## k-in-sc

Gee, that sounds like a literal translation. I never heard of it. 
They use it in Houston ...?
Is it that corrugated stuff like in the pictures?
I'm hardly seeing any native-English references to it. It seems to be popular in Romania ...


----------



## Brownie_1

You are right! Well, I had to do some more research..... what do you think about using "sarking"??? I believe the document I am translating is stating that this particular insulation does not require reflective materials, but I just can't find anything about any type of cardboard (other than tar paper) used for insulation. Please read following text:
*Uses of radiant barriers
Foil-faced paper, polyethylene bubbles, plastic films and cardboard*

Reflective materials (frequently known as radiant barriers and reflective foil laminates or RFL) are in most cases a shiny aluminum foil laminated onto paper or plastic. RFL sheets (sarking), RFL concertina-type and RFL bubble-form are very common. Their goalis to prevent the sun's heat, and are mainly used in hotter climates.


----------



## Brownie_1

Found something else:
Asphalt Fiberboard Sheathing.
This might be what they are describing in the article (poorly, I should add)  =P


----------

